# Sự tinh tế của ngôi nhà có thiết kế cực kỳ đơn giản



## nguyenvy321 (4/12/21)

Sự tinh tế của ngôi nhà có thiết kế cực kỳ đơn giản Ngôi nhà cấp 4 dưới đây không cần dùng bất kỳ thủ thuật gì trong thiết kế hay phối màu, chính những sự dung dị, đơn giản nhất lại chạm đến cảm xúc tinh tế của người ngắm nhìn. Có lẽ khi ngắm nhìn công trình nhà cấp 4 đầy ấn tượng này, sẽ rất nhiều người nhận ra được một điều vô cùng đơn giản nhưng cũng hoàn toàn đúng, đó cũng chính là yếu tố làm nên vẻ đẹp riêng cũng như thành công của Căn hộ Belleza, sự tận tâm của kiến trúc sư cùng sự tin tưởng của gia chủ, sự mong mỏi sở hữu một tổ ấm thật đẹp, thật lạ nhưng cũng rất thân quen. Trên mảnh đất rộng rãi và tràn ngập cây xanh, nắng gió ấy, các kiến trúc sư trẻ đã đặt thiết kế, xây dựng công trình nhà 1 tầng rộng 200m² trên niềm hy vọng và niềm tin của chủ nhà Bán căn hộ Belleza dành cho họ. Ngôi nhà đẹp bình yên với cây xanh và ánh sáng. Không gian ngập tràn ánh sáng khi thắp sáng đèn về đêm. Ánh sáng ngập tràn chiếu trong khu vườn trước khi bước vào bậc thềm nhà. Nếu nhìn từ bên ngoài vào nhà, ít ai có thể đo đếm được hết vẻ đẹp và những điều thú vị mà các KTS dành cho công trình. Tuy nhiên, bước chân vào từng không gian, dù tất cả đều sử dụng hầu hết là cửa kính trong suốt, cửa trượt tiết kiệm diện tích nhưng ở đó có cả kho bí mật về sự sáng tạo không ngừng nghỉ của đội ngũ thiết kế. Chủ nhà bước chậm rãi, sống thật bình yên trong không gian ngập tràn màu xanh ấy, đầy tâm đắc và biết ơn. Chủ nhân của ngôi nhà dành toàn bộ một nửa diện tích phía trước nhà để thiết kế vườn trước, nơi bất kỳ ai bước chân từ cổng vào đều cảm nhận được rất rõ, mỗi thành viên trong nhà đều rất yêu thiên nhiên, yêu những gì thân thuộc quanh mình. Hiên nhà ngập tràn cây xanh và ánh nắng. Lối đi kết nối các không gian được nhấn nhá với cây xanh. Góc nhỏ bình yên với cách trang trí giản dị. Cây xanh là một phần tạo nên sự đặc biệt rất đỗi thân quen của ngôi nhà. Yếu tố làm nên điều tuyệt vời cho công trình này chính là chỉ xây dựng một tầng nhưng mọi không gian đều không bị "lấp đầy" bởi những mảng tường kiên cố, tạo thêm sự chật chội và bí bách. KTS trẻ đã khéo léo thêm những bức tường kính, khoảng giếng trời và lối đi. Mọi góc nhỏ đều được đan xen khéo léo giữa cây xanh, những vật liệu địa phương và những mảng sáng chiếu từ bên ngoài vào tạo nên không gian vô cùng trong trẻo, bình yên. Cây xanh là một trong những "điểm nhấn", là "từ khóa" xuyên suốt làm nên thành công của không gian sống này. Chủ nhà cũng là người rất yêu thiên nhiên, vì thế cây xanh được chăm chút khéo léo, tận tụy để những mảng xanh ấy trở thành điểm nhấn xinh tươi, duyên dáng cho bất kỳ góc nhỏ nào của ngôi nhà. Hiên nhà dịu dàng với khoảng sân trước trồng hồng và điểm nhấn từ trần ốp tre trúc. Khoảng giếng trời đầy nắng và cây xanh. Không gian thân thuộc như một phần vẻ đẹp của làng quê. Không gian dân dã, ấm cúng khi về đêm. Hiên nhà đầy nắng, nơi được các KTS bố trí ghế thư giãn, thưởng trà, nơi mọi người ngắm nắng xiên qua kẽ lá, nơi dừng lại của gió để cảm nhận được cuộc sống thực sự trong trẻo, tĩnh lặng trong ngôi nhà vườn này. Phòng khách được bố trí đơn giản với hầu hết nội thất mang phong cách cổ điển truyền thống. Chỉ có kệ đặt ti vi nhiều ngăn để tối giản hóa không gian, bộ bàn ghế ngồi đón nắng chiếu từ thềm vào nhà. Từ phòng khách có thể ngắm nhìn một góc xanh tươi của khu vườn bên ngoài. Khoảng giếng trời ấn tượng. Góc phòng khách thân quen với nội thất gỗ phảng phất phong cách truyền thống. Góc ăn uống được ngăn cách với khu vực chức năng khác bằng chính nội thất sẵn có. Những gì thân thuộc nhất, gần gũi nhất được sử dụng một cách triệt để và khéo léo. Không gian ăn uống phảng phất phong cách truyền thống, nơi của gạch hoa dung dị ốp sàn và bộ bàn ghế bằng gỗ tự nhiên. Khoảng lối đi kết nối giữa khu vực sinh hoạt chính với khu vực nghỉ ngơi. Ở giữa là lối đi bằng bê tông, phần giữa là nơi để mọi người có thể thoải mái trồng những loại cây mà mình yêu thích. Góc bếp được bố trí cạnh khu vực ăn uống. Lối đi thêm đáng yêu khi sân nhà trồng hồng. Dọc theo lối đi được ốp tre trúc ở phần trần và trồng hoa. Phòng ngủ được bố trí tách biệt với khu vực sinh hoạt chính. Không gian nghỉ ngơi được bố trí duyên dáng với nội thất gỗ, giường, tủ, bàn làm việc và khung cửa kính đón nắng, đón ánh sáng tự nhiên vào phòng. Phòng ngủ được bố trí đơn giản. Phòng tắm với giải pháp thông gió tự nhiên. Phòng tắm đơn giản với gạch bông thông gió, một phần vật liệu khá rẻ nhưng mang lại tính thẩm mỹ và ứng dụng cao nhờ sự khéo léo và sáng tạo của kiến trúc sư bán căn hộ quận 7 có sổ hồng.


----------

